# Amazing jump!



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Not my horse! But if anyone has never seen this it's amazing in 1949 Chile Captain Alberto Larraguibel jumped his thoroughbred Huaso just over EIGHT FEET!
There's a statue in his honor in Chile (and this gets me) where Alberto says he sent his heart over the jump and Huaso followed!
Here's the video...










Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I wish there was a translation. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like how he describes the training process, and how he had to convince the horse that the jump was possible, because a horse knows when an obstacle is beyond his own strength. He said his eyes (the riders) were at 4 meters above the ground, and it felt like flying!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Never been replicated by any other horse. If you can find info about Huaso, he is extremely interesting. Sort of like Secretariat.

https://horsetype.com/text.php?id=112


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow. That jump was amazing. Even the "lower" jumps, that horse just looks amazing. Such beautiful movement.

Watching the landing on that last jump makes me wonder, though, if that isn't pretty much at or near the ability of any horse to jump. You know how human athletic records keep getting broken, and I guess equine ones probably do as well (I don't really follow equine sports), but just seeing that landing makes me think that there is just a physical limit right around there that no horse is going to be able to beat.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Mind-blowing. I wouldn't want to have to fence in this horse. 

But I'm with ACinATX - this seems to be pushing the limits. I would go even further and question how good it is for a horse to push himself this hard.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree, it looked like the impact on the pasterns was horrendously hard.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

> But I'm with ACinATX - this seems to be pushing the limits. I would go even further and question how good it is for a horse to push himself this hard.





> I agree, it looked like the impact on the pasterns was horrendously hard.


If you read about Huaso, what is really amazing is that he was permanently slightly "off", not quite sound. After he did that record breaking jump, they never rode him again, but retired him permanently. He did that jump in 1949, and no horse has ever jumped that high again, possibly because of the above statements--no horse should ever be asked to jump like that.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

That's pretty incredible but like it has already been said, he did land on his hocks awfully hard. I wonder if arthritis can be caused by hard landings - anyone? 

To keep that horse in his pasture, it seems like you'd need a 10 ft fence!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it me or does he not extend his left hind past his bum? Maybe I'm seeing things. Is that clip a different angle from the same jump, after the jump?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

All About Hope said:


> That's pretty incredible but like it has already been said, he did land on his hocks awfully hard. I wonder if arthritis can be caused by hard landings - anyone?


Anything strenuous has the potential to cause arthritis, whether it be jumping, barrel racing, reining, cutting, etc. 

The key is that you don't over-use the horse and keep them in good physical condition.



All About Hope said:


> To keep that horse in his pasture, it seems like you'd need a 10 ft fence!


Most jumping horses are usually kept in regular paddocks. They usually don't go around jumping fences on their own!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That wasn't the hocks that took the strain it was the pasterns. They are very elastic but that landing was the limit.


----------

